# Another question about Birth Control...



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi everyone! I was just wondering if someone could help me out with a quick question. I am IBS-D. I started having IBS problems right around the same time that I started taking birth control (Yasmin). I am usually able to control my D, except for the week before my period! For some reason the D is so horrible that nothing works! I was just wondering if it could possibly be from the pill, or if this is something that all women with IBS experience? Any info. would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## poeticalms (May 10, 2002)

I am on Yasmin and this is the best I have felt on a birth control pill around my period. Usually I get horrible D but since being on Yasmin, it has appeared a bit more controlled. But not all pills react the same with all women. When I was on Mircette, I felt "crappy" all the time-yes the pun was intended. I had D all the time. Went off the pill for a while then began Yasmin. Talk to your doctor about getting it changed.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I don't take birth control pills, but my D is also much worse right before and on the first day or two of my period. It is a hormonal thing that a lot of us have to deal with. I know I have seen posts from quite a few other women who say their D is worse at that time. I hope this puts your mind at ease a little. It is quite common!Lauralee


----------



## courtneylove (Sep 26, 2002)

Hiya,I am on Yasmin too, and even though i do not have diarrhea, i know it can be a possible side effect of yasmin. Maybe the yasmin is making a current situation worse otherwise.But unless you know already, if you are getting regular diarrhea, be very careful not to have sex without a condom, as it is possible for the yasmin to be "washed out" with the diarrhea.And i agree that you should maybe change your pill. This is my third pill type i've tried, you just have to get one that is right for you...Goodluck. CLaire.X


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is normal for woman who DO NOT have IBS to have GI symptoms (diarrhea or constipation) that is associated with that time of the month.With woman for IBS this may be a bigger issue than for woman without IBS.BC pills may make this worse, or better. Same pill, different woman, different results.Now the question is if you recently started the pill and had IBS BEFORE is now different or the same as it was.If your IBS is more recent then being on the pill then it is harder to judge how much the pill is affecting it without doing the experiment of going off it for a few months, tracking symptoms, then going back on, tracking symptoms.It is one of those "your mileage may vary"Some woman feel better when they go off the pill. Others find being on the pill, or even doing a 3 months continuous thing where they only have a period 4X a year (toss out the sugar pills and just take the real stuff back to back) limits symptoms.Each woman responds differently to her own hormones so we also respond differently to the ones we take in pill form.K.


----------



## Brockbaby (Aug 27, 2002)

Kmottus, you're awesome! You have a good response to every question, and i'm starting to think that i may not have IBS, b/c my stomach only really acts up around/during my period or when I'm stressed.. but if you say that 'normal' people have this too, maybe I was just paranoid. I am lactose intolerent though.


----------

